# school question



## marito (Aug 26, 2003)

Hi there! 
I whas wondering how much does it cost every month or year to study on becoming a chef? Can any one tell me how much do you pay each month or each year for your culinary carrer?
Thank you very much. There's a school in tijuana Mexico that charges $500 a month plus $600 for subscription each year. For 3 years. Is that a bargain?


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I took a 1 year program here at George Brown College for roughly $3500(can) with the cost of tools, books, uniform, and tuitions. Chef training is in the same ground. I've heard places in the US that go as far up as $20,000(US) including residence. Maybe after finishing at George Brown and Humber (I do intend to go there when I build up the money), I may consider some places in the US like the Art Institute of California or the Culinary Institute of America.


----------



## wizcat3 (Jun 4, 2003)

If you have some education and/or some good practical experience, maybe you should consider French Culinary Institute in NYC. If you have experience I would really consider being trained by French Chefs. Any job that I've applied for love the idea that I'm trained by French chefs. Good question would be good to investigate is just who is being accepted at the major hotels in the world. You may find it interesting. Something to investigate! The other opportunity may be schooling in Europe. Wish I could have done that. I may still do it. Just a thougt!


----------

